

Crafting a conference talk - jasim
http://blog.testdouble.com/posts/2014-04-04-crafting-a-conference-talk.html

======
petercooper
As someone on the other side (conf organizer), a generally good post, so
thumbs up to all of this. I'd add two things..

1) Getting that proposal and abstract right makes all the difference to
getting accepted, so invest good time there. Keep things really short and
tight with just enough intrigue to get chairs and committees longing for more.

2) Try and bake in more interactivity to your talks. Audiences seem to be
tiring of Q&As at the end, so work out ways you can bring in audience
discussions to your talk. This is not easy but attendees generally love this
as they can learn stuff anywhere, but they only get novel social experiences
at events.

